# Aussie going to board and train tomorrow



## Aneeda72 (Jul 23, 2020)

Aussie, our 10 month old Bordoodle, is going to board and train tomorrow.  I have explained to him that it is the equivalent of sending a human child to military school, only not as long.  He will be gone 7 days.  He will learn to come when called, walk on a leash, and fetch.

I felt if he could not learn fetch, training would be a bust.  I can get more training later if he accomplished this.  He might learn other stuff, as well, but these are needs.  

Since we are his third home, I am worried he will feel abandoned.  But my husband, ugh, has left the gate open several times and he has run outside-to sit and wait by the car cause he likes to go bye bye.  Very lucky that he loves the car.  My husband has also lost his leash in the parking lot at Petsmart.  And while he doesn't run off, he won’t come.  Very dangerous.

He pulls like a draft horse so he can not be taken for a walk by me.  Lastly, he needs to retrieve.  If they can get him to fetch, which means actually coming up and giving me his ball, he can learn to retrieve and I know how to teach him retrieve.  He is a “ball” dog and has a soft mouth.

This means he usually carries his ball or other toy around all the time.  A soft mouth means he will pick up anything.  He also has a fairly dry mouth.  A service dog with a wet mouth is a nightmare.  Ever have your slipper delivered soaking wet with dog spit.  Yuck!

He is my last attempt on a self trained service dog.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 24, 2020)

Aussie is off to school for 7 days.  He was excited to go bye bye in the car but not very happy with the destination.  The trainer sent me a picture of him in the sit stay position.  I asked did she have him tied to an anchor?  I know my dog.

She replies she was holding the leash while some one else took the picture.  Yup, that’s Aussie


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

Bless him, he'll be fine, and he'll likely love it. My daughter owns and runs Boarding kennels and dog training school and has done for many years, it's always lovely to see the new guests come in uncontrolled or very shy, and go out happy and trained, they get to live in a great environment for a week or 2, with all the comforts my daughter and staff can provide,  the owners are always delighted. 

Hope aussie loves his little vacation


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2020)

@Aneeda72, if you don't mind my asking, what tasks do you need a service dog to perform?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Aneeda72, if you don't mind my asking, what tasks do you need a service dog to perform?


Mostly I want Aussie to retrieve.  I am trying to avoid being in a wheelchair permanently and the less I bend over the better.  This is my main goal.  But I have so many medical problems it’s just stupid.  Since I use a walker, carrying a pack with a few things in it-nice.  I am not suppose to carry a purse due to shoulder issues.

I cannot get up off the floor without great difficulty and some times not at all if I fall.  So husband retrieval-nice.  Balance aid-nice.  Letting me know when the cell phone rings or receives a message-nice.  Letting me know when my heart rhythm goes really bad and I should sit-great.  

Lol, I could go on.  Doctor wants the dog to retrieve and be a therapy dog for me.  I am not so much interested in a therapy dog.  It is very rare that I can go out in the dark, only if there is an emergency will I venture out.  The dog is supposed to help with this.  It doesn’t.

Aussie is back.  The trainer confirmed what I suspect, he has a great prey drive and should be able to retrieve.  But they only worked on place, sit, and leash training.  He has a long way to go, but since we rarely go out no-we will see how he does.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Mostly I want Aussie to retrieve.  I am trying to avoid being in a wheelchair permanently and the less I bend over the better.  This is my main goal.  But I have so many medical problems it’s just stupid.  Since I use a walker, carrying a pack with a few things in it-nice.  I am not suppose to carry a purse due to shoulder issues.
> 
> I cannot get up off the floor without great difficulty and some times not at all if I fall.  So husband retrieval-nice.  Balance aid-nice.  Letting me know when the cell phone rings or receives a message-nice.  Letting me know when my heart rhythm goes really bad and I should sit-great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation.  Aussie's training sounds promising.  I hope all goes well.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm really rooting for both of you Aneeda !!!


----------

